# The eighth is the day!



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Priority one (mandatory) morning meeting on the eighth for the nexus. All stores


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Priority one (mandatory) morning meeting on the eighth for the nexus. All stores


Sooooo.......I'm assuming you work for verizon?

Meh


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Priority one (mandatory) morning meeting on the eighth for the nexus. All stores


This information is coming from...?


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> This information is coming from...?


+1


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> +1


Magic 8 ball


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

landshark said:


> Magic 8 ball


*sniffs* Did you say "8 ball"?

Meh


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Priority one (mandatory) morning meeting on the eighth for the nexus. All stores


Are you Verizon? Uuuhhhh... Nope! Move along people, nothing to see here....


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Former employee. Coming from my brother who is a manager at the corp store where I live at. Morning meetings are normally on Friday's. They made this meeting (jam session) a mandatory meeting (priority one) on Thursday. I'm one month removed and when that happened it was for major phone launches like the iPhone 4 and 4s. That combined with the fact that this meeting has been officially internally announced for the nexus, 1+1=2


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> B-)


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Are you Verizon? Uuuhhhh... Nope! Move along people, nothing to see here....


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Former employee. Coming from my brother who is a manager at the corp store where I live at. Morning meetings are normally on Friday's. They made this meeting (jam session) a mandatory meeting (priority one) on Thursday. I'm one month removed and when that happened it was for major phone launches like the iPhone 4 and 4s. That combined with the fact that this meeting has been officially internally announced for the nexus, 1+1=2


Hmm.....assuming this is true, does this mean it will be launching on the 8th or will they be receiving it on the 8th and then launching on the 9th? Not that a day matters but I'm just curious.

Meh


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

kidserious said:


> Hmm.....assuming this is true, does this mean it will be launching on the 8th or will they be receiving it on the 8th and then launching on the 9th? Not that a day matters but I'm just curious.
> 
> Meh


From what I've been told, available on the eighth. They are expecting a launch kit (dummy phone, real phone, and display stuff) by Tuesday.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Former employee. Coming from my brother who is a manager at the corp store where I live at. Morning meetings are normally on Friday's. They made this meeting (jam session) a mandatory meeting (priority one) on Thursday. I'm one month removed and when that happened it was for major phone launches like the iPhone 4 and 4s. That combined with the fact that this meeting has been officially internally announced for the nexus, 1+1=2


Hope this is accurate!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> From what I've been told, available on the eighth. They are expecting a launch kit (dummy phone, real phone, and display stuff) by Tuesday.


Nice. Well, I for one believe it because I have heard several sources who are ALL saying the exact same date.....the 8th. It makes sense.

Meh


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

I can't confirm the meeting, at least on my end. But I can confirm the Launch kit will.probably arrive Tuesday, along with an announcement


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> I can't confirm the meeting, at least on my end. But I can confirm the Launch kit will.probably arrive Tuesday, along with an announcement


Hah!! Announcement 2 days before the launch, bravo verizon.

Meh


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

kidserious said:


> Hah!! Announcement 2 days before the launch, bravo verizon.
> 
> Meh


Agreed. A perfect topping to a completely botched launch


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

kidserious said:


> Hah!! Announcement 2 days before the launch, bravo verizon.
> 
> Meh


Yeah no joke. VzW dropped the ball big time on this launch. They should of made it huge to generate hype from people other than us Android fanatics.

Most people I tell I'm waiting for this phone have no clue what it is and some of them were casual Android users.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

kidserious said:


> Hah!! Announcement 2 days before the launch, bravo verizon.
> 
> Meh


Uh....that's typical of Verizon....


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah no joke. VzW dropped the ball big time on this launch. They should of made it huge to generate hype from people other than us Android fanatics.
> 
> Most people I tell I'm waiting for this phone have no clue what it is and some of them were casual Android users.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


Google announced/promoted it. The phone is all over the Web. People are excited about it. Trust.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Uh....that's typical of Verizon....


Damnit Mexiken, If this phone doesn't launch on the 8th........you know what, I'm gonna need you to go ahead and post your full, real name and address where you can be found. Phone number, email, blood type etc...

Meh


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

Fingers crossed! The 8th will be glorious unless...VZW effs it up again somehow...


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

kidserious said:


> Damnit Mexiken, If this phone doesn't launch on the 8th........you know what, I'm gonna need you to go ahead and post your full, real name and address where you can be found. Phone number, email, blood type etc...
> 
> Meh


Sure. You can come visit me at work







You'd be pretty surprised I'm sure. I don't remember my blood type. Wait, O Positive, I think.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

kidserious said:


> Damnit Mexiken, If this phone doesn't launch on the 8th........you know what, I'm gonna need you to go ahead and post your full, real name and address where you can be found. Phone number, email, blood type etc...
> 
> Meh


That's mildly creepy lol.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

kidserious said:


> *sniffs* Did you say "8 ball"?
> 
> Meh


Lololololololololol!!!!!!


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> That's mildly creepy lol.


Eh. Some ppl on here know my real name and where I live and stuff


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

fwiw, I just left the Verizon store here in Asheville. I asked one of the associates if the nexus was launching on the 8th. He said, "Yea, I think that's right." He asked another associate that was passing by, "Didn't that email say the nexus was on the 8th?" The other guy said, "Yea."

Take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

salem said:


> fwiw, I just left the Verizon store here in Asheville. I asked one of the associates if the nexus was launching on the 8th. He said, "Yea, I think that's right." He asked another associate that was passing by, "Didn't that email say the nexus was on the 8th?" The other guy said, "Yea."
> 
> Take it with a grain of salt.


That was a corporate email sent to all stores. A store manager told me the EXACT same thing.

Meh


----------



## tjthebest (Aug 3, 2011)

I know ive told a few not so techy phoney people about the nexus and they are all sorts of excited.. Just the name ice cream sandwich is enough to get the normal person excited


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

tjthebest said:


> I know ive told a few not so techy phoney people about the nexus and they are all sorts of excited.. Just the name ice cream sandwich is enough to get the normal person excited


Who doesn't love a good ice cream sandwich?

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Who doesn't love a good ice cream sandwich?
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


I'm lactose intolerant and I even like Ice Cream Sandwiches.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

I'd say this launch will go well. The thread on TOS is nearly 60000+ posts literally in a few weeks. That's bigger and faster than the Dinc thread and it did OK...


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't think i've Ever Google searched the same thing as much as i have "galaxy nexus lte".


----------



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> I'd say this launch will go well. The thread on TOS is nearly 60000+ posts literally in a few weeks. That's bigger and faster than the Dinc thread and it did OK...


TOS?


----------



## cabraswell (Jun 13, 2011)

salem said:


> fwiw, I just left the Verizon store here in Asheville. I asked one of the associates if the nexus was launching on the 8th. He said, "Yea, I think that's right." He asked another associate that was passing by, "Didn't that email say the nexus was on the 8th?" The other guy said, "Yea."
> 
> Take it with a grain of salt.


Asheville NC? There is another Android enthusiast in my area after all. What store did you go to? I live off Airport Rd. so I'll probably either be buying from the Airport Rd. store or in Hendersonville where I work.


----------



## Jonstal (Jun 15, 2011)

Will an upgrade for existing customers cause a lost for unlimited data?


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

kidserious said:


> That was a corporate email sent to all stores. A store manager told me the EXACT same thing.
> 
> Meh


No such email exists, at least company wide. If it does, it's not company wide. And it's pretty doubtful they send that kind of info to frontline reps.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I'm lactose intolerant and I even like Ice Cream Sandwiches.


As am I, and I love them anyway.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Jonstal said:


> Will an upgrade for existing customers cause a lost for unlimited data?


Nope. You'll be grandfathered in, at least for one more upgrade. Verizon hasn't mentioned what happened after that. But unless they purposely want you to change, you can go on indefinitely with retired plans.


----------



## Marshall33 (Nov 23, 2011)

Jonstal said:


> Will an upgrade for existing customers cause a lost for unlimited data?


i know i used upgrades and got my wife an incredible and i got an x last christmas and we both still have unlimited data...great thing about having kids...2 upgrades every year lol!

NINJAD!!


----------



## Marshall33 (Nov 23, 2011)

and btw, ive still got my alltel unlimited plan for mobile internet. when my alltel card quit working they updraded me to a mifi and left the plan alone. i have been under the impression that they might have been able to make us change hardware but that once you select a plan they can't MAKE you change. unless they are goofy, in which case (as mexikan stated) we can all move to tmobile LOL!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

AndroidCentral has a post up about a guy who got accessories from a VzW store for the Nexus! Great deal on spare battery with charger for it as well for $39.99! Must be soon!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Marshall33 said:


> and btw, ive still got my alltel unlimited plan for mobile internet. when my alltel card quit working they updraded me to a mifi and left the plan alone. i have been under the impression that they might have been able to make us change hardware but that once you select a plan they can't MAKE you change. unless they are goofy, in which case (as mexikan stated) we can all move to tmobile LOL!


Yes I called the other day. I have an old Alltel unlimited plan too, and the VZW rep on the phone said I should have no problem upgrading to Gnex and keeping my unlimited plan. Unlimited 4g here I come!

Along with free WiFi tether after root...done.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> AndroidCentral has a post up about a guy who got accessories from a VzW store for the Nexus! Great deal on spare battery with charger for it as well for $39.99! Must be soon!
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


I've had that accessory, a case, screen protectors, a car charger purchased from a retail store since last Thursday....And yes, the spare batt with charger is a BARGAIN.

They also have the extended batt. ~ 2100 mA capacity I believe. Didn't seem to make the phone much bigger, as the back for it looks relatively slim


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

does anyone else get the feeling there might be a shortage?


----------



## JayKay (Jul 31, 2011)

There's only been 1 shortage in the past and that was because there was a production shortage of screens.

I highly doubt there will be a shortage as this isn't on the radar of anyone besides enthusiasts.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

JayKay said:


> There's only been 1 shortage in the past and that was because there was a production shortage of screens.
> 
> I highly doubt there will be a shortage as this isn't on the radar of anyone besides enthusiasts.


good but just incase im camping out. lol parking my f30 super duty by the door. just in case. lmao


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

scoop0u812 said:


> does anyone else get the feeling there might be a shortage?


I've seen the quantities being sent to the distribution centers. Although they are less than originally thought, there's gonna be more than enough, believe me. Most stores get more than enough units on launch day. You'll be fine if you show up right when they open.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

JayKay said:


> There's only been 1 shortage in the past and that was because there was a production shortage of screens.
> 
> I highly doubt there will be a shortage as this isn't on the radar of anyone besides enthusiasts.


There's been multiple shortages on Verizon, for multiple phones, some even right now. So you're not correct there.

And you're not correct about it being an enthusiast thing. A lot of ppl at stores are asking about the phone because they are wondering why Verizon passed up the S2, and what to know what Verizon is getting instead. Every time I walk into a store, I hear it.

In addition, ppl are just plain talking about the Nexus because it's gonna come with ICS. The OS really has ppl talking. It's made the mainstream. So again, incorrect statement.

All in all, your post was a huge pile of #fail. Sorry.


----------



## jlank (Jun 7, 2011)

Can you buy the phone off contract in VZW stores?


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> I've seen the quantities being sent to the distribution centers. Although they are less than originally thought, there's gonna be more than enough, believe me. Most stores get more than enough units on launch day. You'll be fine if you show up right when they open.


im camping out. lol. really i work from six p to six a. told my wife today that im gonna come home and see her off to work then head to the vzw store. i will be ready. btw for some wierd reason she calls me a phone geek. word got around her office about how i am with phones and computers and now they are going to send me to school to work on the computer side of drilling rigs.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

jlank said:


> Can you buy the phone off contract in VZW stores?


. dont see why you cant. thats how i got my tbolt.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> There's been multiple shortages on Verizon, for multiple phones, some even right now. So you're not correct there.
> 
> And you're not correct about it being an enthusiast thing. A lot of ppl at stores are asking about the phone because they are wondering why Verizon passed up the S2, and what to know what Verizon is getting instead. Every time I walk into a store, I hear it.
> 
> ...


yeah. i talked to a friend of mine at vzw. he said they were being hit constantly with question about it.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

jlank said:


> Can you buy the phone off contract in VZW stores?


Yes, but the rep won't be happy with you, ja ja. The money isn't made in selling the phone, it's made in selling contracts.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Yes, but the rep won't be happy with you, ja ja. The money isn't made in selling the phone, it's made in selling contracts.


+1. check i.m.


----------



## JayKay (Jul 31, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> There's been multiple shortages on Verizon, for multiple phones, some even right now. So you're not correct there.
> 
> And you're not correct about it being an enthusiast thing. A lot of ppl at stores Ste asking about the phone because they are wondering why Verizon passed up the S2, and what to know what Verizon is getting instead. Every time I walk into a store, I hear it.
> 
> ...


Do show me where Verizon didn't have enough stock to cover a nationwide release in the past few years. The Dinc is the only one and that was due to part shortages.

And I'm sorry but unless you're an enthusiast or read the tech section in whatever media you frequent, you probably won't be lining up on release morning to get this. It doesn't help that Big Red has done little to no mainstream advertising.

I plan on picking this up in the late evening on release day or sometime the following day and I can guarantee that I won't have any issues walking out with one from my local corporate store.

Edit: The phone will sell, and probably very well, but there's no way there's going to be any availability issues unless VZW screws up somehow.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

JayKay said:


> Do show me where Verizon didn't have enough stock to cover a nationwide release in the past few years. The Dinc is the only one and that was due to part shortages.
> 
> And I'm sorry but unless you're an enthusiast or read the tech section in whatever media you frequent, you probably won't be lining up on release morning to get this. It doesn't help that Big Red has done little to no mainstream advertising.
> 
> ...


Uh, the Droid X, the iPhones (both of them), the Droid 3 (not sold out on launch day, but shortly thereafter) they all sold out of stores on launch day in the So Cal area. Need more????

You're correct there won't be crazy lines, but ppl will go buy it. It's not just a "techy geek" phone anymore.

You probably won't have issues, especially since an announcement will most likely come Tuesday.


----------



## MetalWych (Aug 23, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Uh, the Droid X, the iPhones (both of them), the Droid 3 (not sold out on launch day, but shortly thereafter) they all sold out of stores on launch day in the So Cal area. Need more????
> 
> You're correct there won't be crazy lines, but ppl will go buy it. It's not just a "techy geek" phone anymore.
> 
> You probably won't have issues, especially since an announcement will most likely come Tuesday.


100% correct on the DX (I don't know about the others, so I won't comment). All stores in San Diego were sold out and online was sold out too. Took VZW 3 weeks to get me one.

I will be in line early for my Gnex!

Also, I called today to verify that I could buy a phone and put it on my VZW account, and the lady from the VZW store (Carmel MTN store) said..."you must be looking forward to getting your Galaxy Nexus this Thursday". Funny thing was I never mentioned any device, just asked about putting it on my account. I guess this week is looking better. Still won't believe it will be released until its in my hand tho!!!

Sent from my DROID X2 powered by Speedy V7...


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

JayKay said:


> Do show me where Verizon didn't have enough stock to cover a nationwide release in the past few years. The Dinc is the only one and that was due to part shortages.
> 
> And I'm sorry but unless you're an enthusiast or read the tech section in whatever media you frequent, you probably won't be lining up on release morning to get this. It doesn't help that Big Red has done little to no mainstream advertising.
> 
> ...


i have to go with mex on this one.i had to wait damn near a month for my first dx. and they are STILL out of the ipoon 4s.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> I've had that accessory, a case, screen protectors, a car charger purchased from a retail store since last Thursday....And yes, the spare batt with charger is a BARGAIN.
> 
> They also have the extended batt. ~ 2100 mA capacity I believe. Didn't seem to make the phone much bigger, as the back for it looks relatively slim


Picture of extended with back?

Also with such a weak launch by VzW I'm not worried about availability where I live.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

has anyone seen this yet?http://www.bell.ca/Mobility/Products/Galaxy_Nexus
just wondering


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

scoop0u812 said:


> has anyone seen this yet?http://www.bell.ca/M...ts/Galaxy_Nexus
> just wondering


Dang they get good rates lol.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

aint that the truth


----------



## gitku (Jul 4, 2011)

Launch is the 9th btw not the 8th .. believe that


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

gitku said:


> Launch is the 9th btw not the 8th .. believe that


Nope... I just like disagreeing. I'm sorry... :'(


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

gitku said:


> Launch is the 9th btw not the 8th .. believe that


And this is coming from.....?

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Nope... I just like disagreeing. I'm sorry... :'(


dude where the hell have you been? trollin the crapple forums again? lol


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Picture of extended with back?
> 
> Also with such a weak launch by VzW I'm not worried about availability where I live.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


I think a Co worker bought it, so I can probably swing that tomorrow. Still no way to add pics on here though....


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> I think a Co worker bought it, so I can probably swing that tomorrow. Still no way to add pics on here though....


why cant you add pics on here?


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

gitku said:


> Launch is the 9th btw not the 8th .. believe that


for u.s. or canada?


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Dang they get good rates lol.


That price is for a three year contract, but still beats the 300 we are going to have to shell out.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

scoop0u812 said:


> dude where the hell have you been? trollin the crapple forums again? lol


I keep getting my butt kicked by the moderators, I had to chill for a bit. Back to trollin..... :-D


----------



## rubinio (Aug 21, 2011)

Most of the places and forums are indicating the 8th so ill take that! Just wondering will best buy have it the same day? Cause I was thinking to go with there warranty, for theft And accidentall, any ideas?
Thank You in advance!!!


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> I keep getting my butt kicked by the moderators, I had to chill for a bit. Back to trollin..... :-D


im just waiting for them same to happen to me. thinkin about hittin the other forums and causing trouble. lol i dont like doin that here. i like goin where the snobs are to do that.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

scoop0u812 said:


> im just waiting for them same to happen to me. thinkin about hittin the other forums and causing trouble. lol i dont like doin that here. i like goin where the snobs are to do that.


Good idea Bro!! Time fer some trolin! ;-)

Forum Troll....


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

anytime


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

What forum?


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Trenton said:


> What forum?


seek and you shall find.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> why cant you add pics on here?


Never mind I got it to work using the full site.

#winning


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Never mind I got it to work using the full site.
> 
> #winning


good.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

can anybody really confirm release on the 8th?


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

We have been hearing so much about it lately like the training sessions and the ad materials coming into stores...the nex setup in NYC..I think its going to be the 8th.

I read somewhere that the announcement is expected on Tuesday .


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

yeah i think someone posted that on here. im just not looking forward to staying awake after working twelve hours to be let down. maybe we will find out tuesday


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

If it's not announced today (Monday) or Tuesday, I don't see it hitting Thursday, though I've seen phones get announced Wed then hit Thursday....weird but true.

Friday, as I've mentioned before, makes little sense, at least shipping/logistics wise. But they could delay for a day I suppose also....


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

guess ill need to go to vzw when i wake up. think ill roll in horse poo then refuse to leave till i get an answer. anyone with me?


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

all i have is dog poo but yeah....I'm in


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

dont think i could do the dog poo


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Im kinda glad that everyone doesnt yet know about this phone tho.
Because that means no lines lol and the ppl who visit the forums will be able to get theirs first.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Dang they get good rates lol.


.. but that is an extra year on contract (3years instead of 2 years)

hopefully with my discount mine wont be that much more ,


----------



## Ericsch333 (Jun 7, 2011)

I work for the Air Force and we have a Verizon store on base and a Radio Shack they are both saying the 8th with a 299 upgrade price and you can take this part with a grain of salt (sale rep at Verizon said only available to new and current customers with 2 year contract no off contract price has been given) I asked why he said he couldn't not tell me.

I found out it is because of limited supply just with the smaller stores....


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

The only in store release I recall a line was for the Droid x everyone was at the store before it opened. I was first of course. Then this old lady obviously dispatched by get spoiled kid who had to go to school tried to cut me in line. Not that elderly women don't enjoy Droids they might. Anyway about 10 or so People In that line I didn't have an issue.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

Ericsch333 said:


> I work for the Air Force and we have a Verizon store on base and a Radio Shack they are both saying the 8th with a 299 upgrade price and you can take this part with a grain of salt (sale rep at Verizon said only available to new and current customers with 2 year contract no off contract price has been given) I asked why he said he couldn't not tell me.
> 
> I found out it is because of limited supply just with the smaller stores....


I hate it when they say no "off contract" sales. They tried to tell me I couldn't buy my Bionic at full price. They're just trying to make money, because Verizon gets so much money from the contract, not from the phone sale.

urg.


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Dang they get good rates lol.


Also, take into account the Canadian dollar is now stronger than the US dollar, iirc.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> If it's not announced today (Monday) or Tuesday, I don't see it hitting Thursday, though I've seen phones get announced Wed then hit Thursday....weird but true.
> 
> Friday, as I've mentioned before, makes little sense, at least shipping/logistics wise. But they could delay for a day I suppose also....


Friday can make some sense, though I'm betting on Thursday. On Thursday vzw corp stores get their big shipments in (accessories and phones, 50-60 boxes of inventory) in order to prep for the weekend. Now in prior launches, phones that were launching Never came in Thursday shipments. They were a day or two before.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Friday can make some sense, though I'm betting on Thursday. On Thursday vzw corp stores get their big shipments in (accessories and phones, 50-60 boxes of inventory) in order to prep for the weekend. Now in prior launches, phones that were launching Never came in Thursday shipments. They were a day or two before.


Just called my local store to confirm they will have stock thurs or Fri. The dude had to put me on hold just to tell me the date wasn't confirmed yet.they know what's up. Someone announce the damn phone already. They may was to see how well of a following this device has. Let's not advertise our give a date at all and see how it does!

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshall33 (Nov 23, 2011)

no luck calling my local store either...but its NOT a corporate, its a russell cellular. anyway, the girl i talked to said she'd never even heard of the gnex but did admit that corporate stores will generally get them before they do...


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Friday can make some sense, though I'm betting on Thursday. On Thursday vzw corp stores get their big shipments in (accessories and phones, 50-60 boxes of inventory) in order to prep for the weekend. Now in prior launches, phones that were launching Never came in Thursday shipments. They were a day or two before.


Like today perhaps?
http://www.droid-life.com/2011/12/05/verizons-galaxy-nexus-arrives-in-stores-retail-packaging-pictured/


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

TeeX said:


> I hate it when they say no "off contract" sales. They tried to tell me I couldn't buy my Bionic at full price. They're just trying to make money, because Verizon gets so much money from the contract, not from the phone sale.
> 
> urg.


They can tell me no off-contract sales and I will lose it on them! They are NOT going to keep me from getting a Nexus!


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

I sure want my Nexus before Xmas.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I just called VzW to ask about a plan issue I found on my account and decided to ask about the "no off contract sales" and they told me retail price sales are eligable for everyone on every device.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

"@engadget: WSJ: Verizon Galaxy Nexus to sell for $299.99 on two-year contract http://t.co/PulR95Dy"

Forum Troll....


----------



## SeraphStar (Dec 3, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Friday can make some sense, though I'm betting on Thursday. On Thursday vzw corp stores get their big shipments in (accessories and phones, 50-60 boxes of inventory) in order to prep for the weekend. Now in prior launches, phones that were launching Never came in Thursday shipments. They were a day or two before.


The Winston Salem NC corp store has accessory's already for the nexus.


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

how much is it going to cost to get this device?


----------



## StealthVoodoo (Jun 6, 2011)

$299 on contract, $649 off contract (through Verizon)


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

SeraphStar said:


> The Winston Salem NC corp store has accessory's already for the nexus.


All corp stores have for like two weeks now.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

davidnc said:


> Im kinda glad that everyone doesnt yet know about this phone tho.
> Because that means no lines lol and the ppl who visit the forums will be able to get theirs first.


idk. im kinda mixed on that. sure there hasnt been alot of paid advertising for it but look how much free press it is getting. its all over the internet. everyone has been doing write ups on it


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> They can tell me no off-contract sales and I will lose it on them! They are NOT going to keep me from getting a Nexus!


let us know if youre gonna go postal so we can all watch the news and tell our wives and friends "hey i know that guy" lol


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> let us know if youre gonna go postal so we can all watch the news and tell our wives and friends "hey i know that guy" lol


Lol nah its all figured out. Had a nice conversation with VzW this evening. Should be getting phone Friday barring a non-release obviously.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Lol nah its all figured out. Had a nice conversation with VzW this evening. Should be getting phone Friday barring a non-release obviously.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


i got the same answer. cant wait. i have to drive thirty miles to a store a friend got transferred to when there is a store 5 mins from the house.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

http://latimesblogs....hnology+Blog%29i know that this doesnt belong here. mods please leave it here for atleast a little while since the people in this particular forum are the ones that i carry on with. thanks.
anyway has anyone else seen this? and does it actually mean that the entire country will have lte service? can some one please clarify this for me. ive only been awake for an hour.


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> http://latimesblogs....hnology+Blog%29i know that this doesnt belong here. mods please leave it here for atleast a little while since the people in this particular forum are the ones that i carry on with. thanks.
> anyway has anyone else seen this? and does it actually mean that the entire country will have lte service? can some one please clarify this for me. ive only been awake for an hour.


No the entire country won't have it just 2/3's of the population. That is kind of deceiving though cause the majority of the population is based in the eastern time zone and California. The higher population areas seem to have LTE with the midwest area being left out for the most part. ........ I think

Hope that helps.


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Lol nah its all figured out. Had a nice conversation with VzW this evening. Should be getting phone Friday barring a non-release obviously.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


So if they told you Friday the 9th, and all the other blogs are saying the 9th, then it must be ninth...can we update the thread title now lol.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Dem389 said:


> No the entire country won't have it just 2/3's of the population. That is kind of deceiving though cause the majority of the population is based in the eastern time zone and California. The higher population areas seem to have LTE with the midwest area being left out for the most part. ........ I think
> 
> Hope that helps.


im just waiting to see if we will finally get it here in east texas


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

msrfx said:


> So if they told you Friday the 9th, and all the other blogs are saying the 9th, then it must be ninth...can we update the thread title now lol.


i second that motion. but what should it be named to? how about "if and when the 9th actually happens"?


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> i second that motion. but what should it be named to? how about "if and when the 9th actually happens"?


I'd go with that, or "Let's get our hopes up, 8th, but more likely 9th...maybe..."


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

msrfx said:


> I'd go with that, or "Let's get our hopes up, 8th, but more likely 9th...maybe..."


8th 0r 9th. ill take either one. its just good to see everyone reporting the same thing (give or take a day).


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Looking like the 9th. I just want it to drop this week.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## detr0yt (Oct 12, 2011)

kidserious said:


> *sniffs* Did you say "8 ball"?
> 
> Meh


lmfao








as the old saying goes.... i hate the way it taste... but loves the way it smells....lol


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

detr0yt said:


> lmfao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Limp Bizkit? Lol

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## Ike (Dec 6, 2011)

My local Verizon store sales rep says they're gearing up for it to drop the end of this week but wouldn't give a specific day so I have my fingers crossed for 8th/9th.

Consequently, I'll be in downtown San Francisco for a convention on those days. Anyone ever try to line up for a hot new phone in downtown SF? How crazy do people get with lining up early there?


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ike said:


> My local Verizon store sales rep says they're gearing up for it to drop the end of this week but wouldn't give a specific day so I have my fingers crossed for 8th/9th.
> 
> Consequently, I'll be in downtown San Francisco for a convention on those days. Anyone ever try to line up for a hot new phone in downtown SF? How crazy do people get with lining up early there?


is ir it going to be a full moon?


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Found this on xda who knows if its real?

http://phandroid.com/2011/12/05/leaked-verizon-email-and-pdf-confirms-verizon-galaxy-nexus-december-9th-launch/

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

whats up with this. has any one heard anything?http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/why-did-samsung-yank-the-galaxy-nexus-from-its-nyc-showcase-shop/


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> Found this on xda who knows if its real?
> 
> http://phandroid.com...ber-9th-launch/
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Well considering it has a giant RootzWiki watermark... yes.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> whats up with this. has any one heard anything?http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/why-did-samsung-yank-the-galaxy-nexus-from-its-nyc-showcase-shop/


Yeah, that blows doesn't it.

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

poontab said:


> Well considering it has a giant RootzWiki watermark... yes.


Yeeeaaaahhhhh!! I've been cleaning up my act!!! How am I doin Bro???

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

damn it took you long enough. did you have to look up each word in the dictionary. jj big time jj. but really? what the hell is goin on?that makes absolutely no sence


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> damn it took you long enough. did you have to look up each word in the dictionary. jj big time jj. but really? what the hell is goin on?that makes absolutely no sence


Yeah, they probably didn't want it displayed for some corporate reason. If you look at the email, they don't want it displayed in any Verizon stores either...

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Yeah, they probably didn't want it displayed for some corporate reason. If you look at the email, they don't want it displayed in any Verizon stores either...
> 
> Sent from my Forum Troll


like a said before. the phone has gotten way more press than it would have if there were commercials for it. atleast i think so. could this actually be a new marketing strategy. if so its a damn good one


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> like a said before. the phone has gotten way more press than it would have if there were commercials for it. atleast i think so. could this actually be a new marketing strategy. if so its a damn good one


+8

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Unfortunately I might be unable to pick up phone in store this weekend.







however I plan on calling into CS Friday to order it with the fastest shipping known to man.









Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Unfortunately I might be unable to pick up phone in store this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still hate them touching my phone so I may just order mine online. What's a few more days?

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> guess ill need to go to vzw when i wake up. think ill roll in horse poo then refuse to leave till i get an answer. anyone with me?


No need to go into the store. It will be announced before then....


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Friday can make some sense, though I'm betting on Thursday. On Thursday vzw corp stores get their big shipments in (accessories and phones, 50-60 boxes of inventory) in order to prep for the weekend. Now in prior launches, phones that were launching Never came in Thursday shipments. They were a day or two before.


Your days are incorrect, at least for the area of the US I live in.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> No need to go into the store. It will be announced before then....


Yup screw the store anyways. Ill just order and let it come to me and do it all from home. Much easier and less annoying.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> No need to go into the store. It will be announced before then....


 already commited to a friend of mine that i will get it from him/her. i dont like goin back on my word. but do you care to elaborate? oh yeah welcome back mex.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> already commited to a friend of mine that i will get it from him/her. i dont like goin back on my word. but do you care to elaborate? oh yeah welcome back mex.


They dont just go, "hey, phones up for sale. Come and get it!!!!" they announce things. Problem is, the clock is ticking.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ha. the clock has been ticking. i know you said they would announce it monday or tuesday if it was going to be released this week but it is already tuesday. when i talked to my friend he said i could pick it up friday. this whole thing just isnt making much sence. lets not mention the fact that samsung pulled the display. according to an article i read and reposted.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

detr0yt said:


> lmfao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the way it tastes and smells....wait what are we talking about?


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I love the way it tastes and smells....wait what are we talking about?


:-D

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> They dont just go, "hey, phones up for sale. Come and get it!!!!" they announce things. Problem is, the clock is ticking.


Ja ja ja ja! I just wanted to mess with you. Once again Mexiken beatin them to sleep with facts, proof, and knowledge!! You'd make an awesome lawyer!! 

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

"@droid_life: Breaking: Verizon's Equipment Guide Updated, Galaxy Nexus Release Date of December 9 is "Official" - http://t.co/Oi3u58BC #android"

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

wait we have to pay more for the internet??


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> "@droid_life: Breaking: Verizon's Equipment Guide Updated, Galaxy Nexus Release Date of December 9 is "Official" - http://t.co/Oi3u58BC #android"
> 
> Sent from my Forum Troll


I don't get why VzW just won't announce it already! WTF VzW!!!!


----------



## Ike (Dec 6, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I don't get why VzW just won't announce it already! WTF VzW!!!!


It is not for you to question the all mighty VZW!

Its all a psychological experiment conducted by the wireless gods.


----------



## rabbert.klein (Sep 19, 2011)

I wonder what sales are going to be like, I want this phone so I can get rid of this damn Droid Charge but should I go before work? I don't know I haven't been a Verizon customer that long plus it isn't an iPhone so one wouldn't expect a corporate store to run out quickly.

Anyone have any experience with this kind of thing?


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ike said:


> Its all a psychological experiment conducted by the wireless gods.


 It's the only logical explanation at this point.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Ja ja ja ja! I just wanted to mess with you. Once again Mexiken beatin them to sleep with facts, proof, and knowledge!! You'd make an awesome lawyer!!
> 
> Sent from my Forum Troll


jus t please dont got to work for crapple. we need ya on our side. and just so people know. i recieved a call from a store rep today. shocked the hell out of me fo realio. told me he had an email that siad friday. but,,,,, alas, when asked if he could ,u knw, snap a pic for me he had already logged out. guess in still shocked about the recieving the call in the first place. oh yeah, anyone ready for occupy crapple?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

rabbert.klein said:


> I wonder what sales are going to be like, I want this phone so I can get rid of this damn Droid Charge but should I go before work? I don't know I haven't been a Verizon customer that long plus it isn't an iPhone so one wouldn't expect a corporate store to run out quickly.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this kind of thing?


I honestly just dont see it selling out except maybe in bigger markets.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

Well, looks like its been delayed again from the unofficial 9th launch.... ugh this is killing me.

http://phandroid.com/2011/12/07/rumor-with-a-capital-r-galaxy-nexus-on-verizon-delayed/


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

maybe it will be on sale tonight at midnight?! ill be looking


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

The delay has no confirmed reason. The stores have them. There is just no launch date.


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

Lets call stores and bribe employees to sell us units.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

tried that. didnt work. i did find out that the store inm going to has 30 of them. ofcourse take this with a grain of salt.


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> tried that. didnt work. i did find out that the store inm going to has 30 of them. ofcourse take this with a grain of salt.


Lol no I believe you.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like this thread can be closed soon lol.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

It should be up for sale in 2 hours....


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

mods please close thread.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Trenton said:


> It should be up for sale in 2 hours....


and this comes from where?


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

I was just being hopeful.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> and this comes from where?


He means it should be due to it being the 8th had there not been issues...according to old rumors. Also since you aren't the OP I can't close thread just yet due to your request. I will however have it closed tomorrow given the highly unlikely state that this phone arrives.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Trenton said:


> I was just being hopeful.


Maybe all we need in life is a grain of salt to be happy... Naaaa, I'll take a nexus!!!!

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

haha I do like salt...but.

twenty four minutes!


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

im gonna hunt you down and zap you with my ray gun.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> He means it should be due to it being the 8th had there not been issues...according to old rumors. Also since you aren't the OP I can't close thread just yet due to your request. I will however have it closed tomorrow given the highly unlikely state that this phone arrives.


Mexiken knows everything. So I stopped arguing or "discussing" with him. I just say, "Dude, you're sooo000ooo right." (Really cool guy though)

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ruh roh


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

if i put a quarter under my pillew will i awake to a nice shiny new gnex?


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

found this interesting

http://www.electronista.com/articles/11/12/07/verizon.galaxy.nexus.said.moved.back.again/


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

partychick64 said:


> found this interesting
> 
> http://www.electroni...ved.back.again/


Where have you been???


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Brian said:


> Where have you been???


Not here obviously don't really pay attention ..


----------

